# Any dp girls interested in friendship, maybe more? hopeless in cleveland



## deadstar628 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi my name is John, I live in Cleveland, Ohio and have had permanent dp since I was about 15, (I'm 28 now)...and although my dp has gotten more unpredictable, frusturating, and suicidal thoughts are constant in my mind,
deep down inside, one of the few fires still smoldering, trying to ignite inside of me, is the old thought of finding a dp girl with similiar dp symptoms to be friends and find comfort in one another; and perhaps if
love, romance, or something more profound happens in the future, well than maybe that could save and comfort us both in this thing where we could "glamourize" our condition into something mysterious and special,"gothic"etc......My number is two one six seven nine eight seven four four six if anyone might be interested in just chatting
for whatever reason....Sadly hope is very hard to come by and even if the only thing we can share is our dp and our hopelessness well then perhaps that is something and we can try to make this life somewhat bearable for at least
a little while....There were a few years where I was exercising, eating organic, and meditating and my dp was relatively more tolerable and I even had ambitions and hope to alleviate as much of the dp pain as I could..but after 
7 years of noisy apartments, sleepless nights, my anxiety and panic increased, much of the ground i've gained now is mostly lost and im looking to move somewhere quiet for once and see how much of a dp life I might have left..
Seemingly trivial things like my nose being in the "way" of my face, not feeling where my eyes should be, etc.. and racing uncontrolled thoughts seem to ruin any confidence I seem to gain, and Im just not sure how much longer
I can deal with this...Somewhere theres hope but it feels like the damage has been to great in order to repair,so..please text or call or something....People in ohio or states close by would be a bit better, but at 
this point anyone would be ok....i just dont know what to do....


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

hey man... to start, i'm not a girl, sorry. But I do feel the same way sometimes. i think probably the best thing to do, in all honesty, is ask some girl that is completely unintimidating (sry but prbly will be unattractive) out on a date. Just judging from this post you must be pretty desperate (it's okay, I'm almost there myself) from all the anxiety, obssession, dp and whatever else, so it would probably be best to just do anything, considering this is the only life you have and you're wasting it standing still... trust me though, I think you can still be happy, very happy. you just got to say "fuck it" and get something, no matter how
unappealing she may be. Most even moderately fat/ugly girls are pretty insecure so it's not like you'll be with Jabba the hut or anything, at least if you can overcome yourself long enough say "hi, i'm trying to meet new people. Would you like to get a bite to eat/coffee and get to know each other better?" trust me, compared to a lot of people I know, you don't even sound that weird/fucked up, just a little too desperate with this whole asking for a date on a forum thing. also, try thinking of how you can frame your problems/insecurities in a positive way, or at least a way the girl can relate to... they'll love you for it... good luck and remember nothing will ever happen if you never act


----------



## deadstar628 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for your insight....The physcial shell of a woman isn't important to me, and it isn't the foundation of anything worthwhile in a woman to me...yeah I have little pet peeves and things that
can sneak up on me, but this theory is very sacred to me, and I know what your saying...I actually just tried to do what you just said the past 2 days and I had that paranoia thing come up in me
and just ruin the whole thing, and its frusturating.....I'm desperate in terms of being 28 and having a lot of wasted time where I couldn't try my best to try to find at least dp friends
and hopefully a woman to share something more than pain with. but at times I can tell myself a certain philosophy that counters the frusturation and at times it kinda helps.....And right now I'm panicing real hard and my thoughts are chaotic, so I can't really comment much more,.right now I just feel like crawling into a hole and dying....


----------

